# كل اللهجات : السقيطة



## jawad-dawdi

السقيطة كلمة موجودة في كلّ اللهجات العربية الشمال إفريقية​
http://ma.alfanouss.com/detail/12/9114/محلات-الجزارة-تعرف-إقبالا-متزايدا-على-تقيطع-الأضاحي.html


هل توجد في لهجتك؟
​


----------



## abdu-ki

لم أسمع بالسقيطة في سوريا على أنها قطعة من خاروف


----------



## momai

abdu-ki said:


> لم أسمع بالسقيطة في سوريا على أنها قطعة من خاروف


أعتقد أنه يقصد بالكلمة الذبيحة وليس قطعة من الخروف.


----------



## abdu-ki

momai said:


> أعتقد أنه يقصد بالكلمة الذبيحة وليس قطعة من الخروف.



هل سبق أن سمعت لفظ سقيطة عن الذبيحة ؟


----------



## momai

.لا, لم يسبق لي سماعها في سوريا


----------



## ZenMaster

لم أسمع بها يوماً في تونس


----------



## Sammur

كلمة السقيطة بمعنى الذبيحة غير موجود في الشام كلها (أعني سوريا و لبنان و فليسطين و الأردن) و في الجزيرة العربية هناك هذه الكلمة مستعملة بمعنى الرجل السّاقط فقط أي التافه و ما الى ذلك​


----------



## djara

ZenMaster said:


> لم أسمع بها يوماً في تونس


 كلمة سْقيطَة مستعملة في تونس ومعناها الحيوان بعد ذبحه وسلخه أما كلمة ذبيحة فتعني عملية الذبح


----------



## رشيد

أتفق مع الأخ التونسي الذي قبلي في معنى كلمة " السقيطة" . هذا هو المعنى عندنا أيضا في المغرب . لكن النطق هو الذي يختلف ، إذ نسميها في كثير من مناطق المغرب " الزْكِِيطة" مع كاف أعجمية مثل كاف مدينة "أكادير"
Agadir


----------

